# معلومات عن الطلاء



## رائد الرائد (3 مايو 2008)

معلومات عن الطلاء ​الطلاء الزيتي drying oil paint) )
 الطلاء الزيتي يعتبر هذا النوع من الطلاء الواقي الرئيسي للاستعمال الخارجي ويتالف من : 
1 – الحامل : وهو زيت دهني غير مشبع ( unsaturated fatty oil ) 
2 - الصبغات ( pigments) :
3 – مواد باسطه : ( تضاف لأجل البسط او الغش او التعديل )
4 – المجففات ذائبه :
5 – مخفف او مذيبمثل التوربتيت ( turpentine )
​رقم اليود ( Iodine Number ) :​يمكن تحديد درجة عدم الاشباع وبالتالي ميل الزيت الدهني لامتصاص الأكسجين والجفاف وذلك باختبار كيميائي يعرف بـ (( رقم اليود ))ويمثل هذا الرقم عدد مليغرامات اليود الممتص من قبل غرام واحد من الزيت .

رقم التصبن ( saponification number )​اختبار يفيد في فحص طبيعة الحامل في الطلاء وهو (( رقم التصبن )) ويحصل عليه بتسخين عينه من الزيت مع كميه مناسيه من هيدروكسيدالبوتاسيوم مذابه في الكحول . ان القاعده تحول أي زيت دهني الى الصابون والزياده في هيدروكسيد البوياسيوم يتم تحديدها بالمعايره (Tirtation )مع حامض قياسي ومن ذلك يمكن حساب عدد مليغراما هيدروكسيدالبوتاسيوم المستعمله لكل غرام من الزيت وهذا هو رقم التصين. الزيت المعدني هو هيدروكربون لا يرتبط مع هيدروكسيدالبوتاسيوم لذلك رقم التصبن له (( صفر )) ز الزيت الدهني يمن تحديد رقم تصبن له يتراوح بين 150 الى 195 وبالتالي رقم التصبن المنخفض يشير الى وجود كمية من كبيرة من المخفف او ان الطلاء مغشوش باضافة زيت معدني (( الذي لا يعطي رقم تصبن )) وبهذا الفحص يتم معرفة جودة الطلاء . 

 المخففات Thinner ) ) :
المخففات تستعمل لتقليل لزوجة زيوت التجفيف وزيادة تغلغل الحامل وزيادة قابلية ذوبان مواد معدنية يرغب باضافتها في الحامل . اقدم المخففات واوسعها انتشارا في الطلاءات الزيتيه هو التوربنتين .

 المجففات : Driers


المجففات عوامل مساعدة في عملية التجفيف أي امتصاص الاوكسجسن وهي عادة صابونيات معدنية راتنجية او نفثينات الزنك – الرصاص - الكوبلت – المنغنيز – والفاناديوم .

 الصبغات ( Pigments ) :
العمل الاساسي للصبغة في الطلاء هو اعطاء لون وعتمة في غشاء الطلاء .
التركيب الكيميائي للصبغات والتوزيع الحجمي لها وشكل الدقائق ودليل او معامل الانكسار ( Refractive Index) ونسبة الصبغة الى الحامل جميعها تؤثر على خواص الطلاء .

 قدرة الاخفاء ( Hiding Power ) :
هي قدرة الطلاء على اخفاء السطح المطلي به . من العوامل المهمة التي تحدد قدرة الاخفاء اثنان اكبر اهمية هما دليل او معامل الانكسار للصبغة حجم الدقائق . اذا كان معامل الانكسار للصبغة مماثل لما هو للحامل فانها عمليا لا تمتلك قوة اخفاء .


----------



## ابراهيمم (5 مايو 2008)

الف شكر لك اخى الكريم


----------



## عبدالله الكوت (9 يناير 2011)

مشكور أخي رائد الرئد يا ريت تعطيني فكرة على تركيبة الطلاء الخارجي بالرمل ( الجرافيت )


----------



## كيميائى احمد حمدى (28 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا على تعبك معانا


----------



## صالح احمد محمود (30 ديسمبر 2011)

معلومات عن الطلاء لا تسمن ولا تغن من جوع


----------



## كيميائى احمد حمدى (30 ديسمبر 2011)

حضرتك عاوز معلومات معينة


----------

